# September 10 570 WKBN Trolling for Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Tune in this Saturday Sept 10 to WKBN 570 show "The Great Outdoor`s" outdoor
show with Host Mike Krake from 7 am to 8 am were I John Breedlove will be a guest and we will
be talking "Trolling for Steelhead"


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can you tell me what time this will be airing..


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Can you tell me what time this will be airing..


Sorry From 7am to 8 am


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Is there a place online where I could stream this or just going to be a local broadcast?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

MechMark said:


> Is there a place online where I could stream this or just going to be a local broadcast?


The WKBN 570 The Mahoning Valley Sportsman The Great Outdoors show has a Facebook page and you can stream it directly from there live !


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Lol 
Weve been trolling the rivers and harbours since the early 80s maybe the late 70s ...its never a dull day ...
Steelhead are easy to catch really...
They will hit just about any lure you put in the water as long as the color is right for that day
Spoons, stickbaits, spinners, plugs, flashers and flies, crawler harnesses...seen them caught on just about everything at one time or another


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice job with the radio show this morning John !!!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Nice job with the radio show this morning John !!!!


Thank you !


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Wish I could have caught it, John you always have great reports & videos of trolling the rivers. Is there anyplace where we can get a replay of the show?
Thanks


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Crack77 said:


> Wish I could have caught it, John you always have great reports & videos of trolling the rivers. Is there anyplace where we can get a replay of the show?
> Thanks


If you missed it here is the link to the show The Great Outdoors - Mahoning Valley Sportsman Radio Show | iHeart


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

I was finally able to give the show a listen, a lot of great info there John. 👍


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

MechMark said:


> I was finally able to give the show a listen, a lot of great info there John. 👍


Thank you 😊


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for the link, good show & good info. Makes me want to hold off on the waders & keep the boat out a little longer.


----------

